# Téléchargement fichier OFX



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors sur PC, quand je vais sur le site de ma banque et que je télécharge un fichier OFX, ça me le télécharge vraiment, sous le nom nom.ofx ou un truc comme ça.

Mais sur Mac, ça m'ouvre le texte OFX dans SAFARI directement. Donc ça m'oblige à copier le texte, et à le mettre dans un éditeur de texte pour ensuite le sauvegarder.

Vous auriez pas une solution qui me faciliterait la tâche ?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (21 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Mais sur Mac, ça m'ouvre le texte OFX dans SAFARI directement. Donc ça m'oblige à copier le texte, et à le mettre dans un éditeur de texte pour ensuite le sauvegarder.


Le vieux truc du téléchargement de Safari ? Essaye en faisant un clic droit sur le lien et en demandant à "Télécharger le fichier lié". Dans le temps (Safari 2 ?) c'était un problème classique mais je ne l'ai plus rencontré depuis longtemps...


----------



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

Ca ne marche pas pour ça, car il n'y a pas de lien valide derrière le bouton, vu qu'on indique à la banque ce qu'on veut télécharger, et je suppose que quand on click sur le bouton ça doit lancer des scripts du côté de la banque qui vont ensuite faire télécharger un fichier.

Il n'y a pas moyen de dire à safari de toujours télécharger tel fichier, et donc de ne pas essayer de l'ouvrir lui-même ?

Edit : et en même temps une fois le fichier ofx ouvert ça ne ressemble même pas à un fichier, l'adresse du lien, c'est juste une adresse web avec des caractères bizarres...


----------



## schwebb (21 Février 2009)

Hello,

Safari &#8594; préférences &#8594; général &#8594; décocher "ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables".


----------



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

J'y ai pensé mais ça ne marche pas, Safari m'ouvre quand même le fichier, en fait je pense que c'est parce qu'il ne considère pas ça comme un fichier, mais comme une page web.

Je n'ai pas une adresse du type : https://www.mabanque.fr/fichier.ofx, mais un truc du style https://www.mabanque.fr/djf45dgfd

Donc bon Safari ne s'y retrouve pas.

Par contre sous windows ça marche bien.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> Safari ne s'y retrouve pas.


Et avec Firefox ou Opera (qui donne souvent les meilleurs résultats sur les sites développés pour Windows), tu as essayé ?


----------



## Lledrith (21 Février 2009)

Oui avec firefox ça marche bien. Mais bon dommage, j'aurais préféré utiliser Safari moi, j'aime bien Safari ^^

En fait c'est un cgi qui m'envoie le téléchargement du fichier.

Dans la même veine, savez vous si Safari maintenant marche bien avec le site des impôts et leur certificat ? Ou alors je vais encore devoir utiliser Firefox ou mon PC ?


----------



## Aliboron (21 Février 2009)

Lledrith a dit:


> savez vous si Safari maintenant marche bien avec le site des impôts et leur certificat ? Ou alors je vais encore devoir utiliser Firefox ou mon PC ?


Il a très bien marché en 2007 et en 2008 pour moi. Il n'y avait qu'une astuce (simple), si je me souviens bien à un moment donné, vers la fin, il fallait rafraîchir l'affichage d'une page ou un truc du genre. Il y avait eu (évidemment) des fils sur la question, faudrait regarder. Tiens, on le retrouve même facilement  On va bien voir cette année...


----------

